# Does this make me a heretic?



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I actually prefer the Liszt piano transcriptions of Beethoven's Symphonies performed by Cyprien Katsaris to the orchestral version. Yet I don't know why. Do any others feel the same?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I enjoy Liszt's transcriptions, not just for Beethoven's symphonies but for other works as well (especially his operatic paraphrases) but I think of them as a compliment to the original works rather than actually superseding them. Preferring the piano transcriptions to the originals doesn't make you a heretic in my way of thinking, but as this is Beethoven's symphonies we're talking about I imagine you'd find yourself in a rather exclusive club!


----------

